# Jordan river mi fly fishing



## Yamahasnowmobiler (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello. Im going on my first trout fly fishing trip this year up to the jordan river may 27. Does anyone have any tips for best fly patterns during may 27th??


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

If the weather keeps up we might just be gettin our first good push of steelhead. I usually spend my days on the jordan throwing streamers that time of year. You planning on fishing above graves crossing or below or both?


----------



## Yamahasnowmobiler (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks alot of responding. Im talking past graves crossing. Mainly brookies and browns. What kind of streamer patterns? And what kinds of dries and nympths patterns are the best for the may?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

If I am not mistaken the section you are talking about is pocket water with tons of fallen timber and small pools. I am not trying to discourage you from going but it may be some tough wading and different fishing than say the Manistee. Give each pocket a couple short casts and move on the next one. It is a beautiful part of the state, enjoy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yamahasnowmobiler (Apr 12, 2013)

ok. thanks for the tip. i will avoid that section what about around state road bridge. what patterns do you use mostly for browns and other trout around there? thank you


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

I wouldn't necessarily avoid that area just keep in mind it's a different kind of water and be careful wading. It has been a few years since I was there and I have in fished the river a couple times so I don't have much more to offer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

If you are experienced with streamers, late May should be good below GravesX. Not to get too specific check out all the bridge crossings downstream. You'll still have a decent chance to tie into a drop back steelhead. Good luck.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't be afraid to go big with your streamers.


----------



## modo1221 (Jan 17, 2003)

Any May fly nymph, Midges more midges, Caddis and Stone fly (wet or Dry). Par patterns. Adams dry should do well, DID i mention midges


----------

